# How you would have wrote it



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I was reading the Ultramarines series recently and knowing it would never happen I started hoping that Uriel would team up with Honsou and take the fight to Macragge

I was just curious to see if there was any books out there where you wanted it to go a completely different direction, what plot twist could you have added, or looking back a path that you think had more potential.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

Desert Raiders. I would rework it so either the book's stupid ending takes place in the middle of the book and continues on towards an actual conclusion.

Either that or replace the plot twist I hated with a more conventional ending.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

urm i'd like to change the title of Prospero Burns to something more relevant to the 99% of book content !


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

TheAbominableDan said:


> Desert Raiders. I would rework it so either the book's stupid ending takes place in the middle of the book and continues on towards an actual conclusion.
> 
> Either that or replace the plot twist I hated with a more conventional ending.


I actually liked the ending, 

when the two sides finally gets along they are all killed.


But I do think the characters have very short lifespan, getting the moment they are first mentioned. =/


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> I actually liked the ending,
> 
> when the two sides finally gets along they are all killed.
> 
> ...


I don't know how to do spoiler tags so I've gotta be vague. But the ending made the entire book pointless.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

TheAbominableDan said:


> I don't know how to do spoiler tags so I've gotta be vague. But the ending made the entire book pointless.


[ spoiler ] howdy partner [ /spoiler ]
Take away the spaces between the brackets to make


you got a real purdy mouth


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheAbominableDan said:


> I don't know how to do spoiler tags so I've gotta be vague. But the ending made the entire book pointless.




Check the link!


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=36032


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> [ spoiler ] howdy partner [ /spoiler ]
> Take away the spaces between the brackets to make
> 
> 
> you got a real purdy mouth


Thank you for explaining it to me in the creepiest way possible. I appreciate that.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I was a bit indifferent to the ending of Desert Raiders.

Some people like the ending. It follows the 'grim future' theme.

I wasn't too fussed about the ending because i'm sure i've seen that particular plot device used in various sci fi shows before. I'm not gonna say that it was cliched, but it wasn't original.


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

increaso said:


> I was a bit indifferent to the ending of Desert Raiders.
> 
> Some people like the ending. It follows the 'grim future' theme.
> 
> I wasn't too fussed about the ending because i'm sure i've seen that particular plot device used in various sci fi shows before. I'm not gonna say that it was cliched, but it wasn't original.


Yeah that plot device is used a lot, but...



The way it's used in Desert Raiders, as the very ending means the entire book never happened. So everything I just read was meaningless.


Hey it worked!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

TheAbominableDan said:


> Yeah that plot device is used a lot, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we cant have happy endings all the time! And its not pointless. This shows that this planet became to be a part of the Tyranids front, giving them one more bite into our domains.  but I respect your opinion and understand it.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I just wanted to see if it worked


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I will be posting like this everyday now


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> I think I will be posting like this everyday now




I think you will be getting banned :wink:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Spoiler tags used for actual spoilers please? Damn childish types. Ahem! 

What would I have changed in BL? Easy. 

The ending of _The Killing Ground._



The Unfleshed were all released from possession when the dead guy`s spirit was released. This strikes me as bullshit, that an ultramarine and a grey knight would adhere to the wishes of a warp spawned spirit looking to murder a regiment. 

I know it was the right call and everything, but it was too strange for me to see a grey knight (Grand Master no less) complicit with such an action. 


I would have just...



... written it so that Leodegatius burns the place against Uriel`s wishes, but still lets him go afterward. It suits their style much more, and would have ultimately changed nothing plotwise.


----------

